# Goodbye my little Cottontail Sebastian 6/1/04- 12/23/11



## hln917 (Dec 24, 2011)

*When Tomorrow Starts Without Me...*




[align=center]When tomorrow starts without me, 
And Iâm not there to see; 
The sun will rise and find your eyes 
All filled with tears for me. 
I wish so much you wouldnât cry 
The way you did today, 
I know how much you love me, 
As much as I love you, 
And each time that you think of me, 
I know youâll miss me too. 
But when tomorrow starts without me. 
Please try to understand, 
That an angel came and called my name 
And petted me with her hand. 
She said my place was ready, 
In Heaven far above, 
And that Iâd have to leave behind 
All those I dearly love. 
But, as I turned tohop away, 
A tear fell from my eye, 
For all my life I never thought 
That I would have to die. 
I had so much to live for, 
So many âhopsâ and âbinkiesâ to do 
It seemed almost impossible, 
That I was leaving you. 
I thought about our lives together, 
I know you must be sad, 
I thought of all the love we shared, 
And all the fun we had. 
Remember how Iâd nudge your hand, 
And poke you with my nose? 
If I could relive yesterday, 
Just even for awhile, 
I'd binkyand kiss you, 
Just so I could see you smile. 
But, then I fully realized, 
That this could never be; 
For emptiness and memories 
Will take the place of me. 
And when I thought of carrots and dandelion, 
I might miss come tomorrow, 
I thought of you and when I did, 
My bunny-heart filled with sorrow. 
But then Ihopped through Heavenâs gate, 
And felt so much at home; 
As God looked down and smiled at me, 
From His beautiful golden throne. 
He said, âThis is eternity, 
And now we welcome you, 
Today your life on earth is past, 
But here it starts anew. 
I promise no tomorrow, 
But today will always last; 
For you see, each days the same day, 
Thereâs no longing for the past. 
Now you have been so faithful, 
So trusting, loyal and true; 
Though there were times you did things, 
You knew you shouldnât do. 
But goodbunnies are forgiven, 
And now at last youâre free; 
So wonât you sit here by my side, 
And wait right here with me?â 
So when tomorrow starts without me, 
Donât think weâre far apart. 
For every time you think of me, 
Iâm right there, in your heart[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=left]




[/align]


[align=left][/align]


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 24, 2011)

So sorry Helen.
Everyone who loses a bunny takes it really hard, but knowing you, it is going to be the hardest of all bunny lovers. Time may heal, but the pain is forever. Cherish the time and the love you gave to him.

Binky Free Sebastian. ink iris:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 24, 2011)

How very, very sad. I am so sorry this had to happen at this time of year especially. Your poem is beautiful, what I could read through the tears. Prayers and hugs to you and family.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 24, 2011)

We're so sorry you lost your cute little boy, Sebastian. Rest in peace little man, you're truly loved and missed.:bunnyangel:


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :sad:


----------



## MILU (Dec 25, 2011)

Your poem is really beautiful and it really feels like Sebastian is the one saying that to you. He really loved you, and he's watching you and saying "mommy I'm ok, so please be ok too, we'll meet again".. 
:rip::tears2::sad::cry1::cry4:
:rainbow: 
:bunnyangel::angel: urplepansy:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 25, 2011)

So sorry about your bunny. The poem is totally amazing.. :cry2:rip:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh Helen, I'm so sorry. It's not easy loosing our kids so close to Christmas.. 
Binkie Free Sebastian.


----------



## JimD (Jan 14, 2012)

I missed this. I was out of town for the holidays w/o much internet access.

I'm so sorry Helen 

Binky free little Sebastian.
We'll see you on the other side.

ray::rainbow:


----------

